# Dropped my phone in melted goat fat, will it fail to work?



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

I was just eating some tapas of deep fried goat, which was swimming in melted goats fat, and dropped my mobile in it. I got it out very quickly, and have cleaned off as much as possible. The phone is working, seemingly, normally. 

Is it likely that my phone will fail?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2014)

yes


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes


How soon, do you think? It seems fine at the moment, and I got out as much fat as I could.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>


That's not very helpful. But I suppose it is typical of the sort of accident only I could have.


----------



## Voley (Feb 17, 2014)

Early contender for thread title of the year.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2014)

Wolves will steal it


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 17, 2014)

dessiato said:


> That's not very helpful. But I suppose it is typical of the sort of accident only I could have.


I'm sorry.

I know it would be extremely annoying had this happened to me. And it's not even the act that I was laughing at. Just the thread title is pure comedy.

I think your phone will be OK, for what it's worth. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2014)

dessiato said:


> How soon, do you think? It seems fine at the moment, and I got out as much fat as I could.


it will deteriorate over time


----------



## Addy (Feb 17, 2014)

Get a tin of Isopropyl alcohol.
Take the battery out and squirt the alcohol into the phone and allow it to rinse the fat out.
Leave for 12 hrs to allow for the alcohol to fully evaporate then reassemble the phone.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got some ethanol, I guess that would work as well as propan-1-ol


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 17, 2014)

Did you not also burn your hand fishing it out of the goat fat


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> Did you not also burn your hand fishing it out of the goat fat


No, I used a fork.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2014)

are you kidding?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2014)

You clearly just wanted to show off the fact that you have been eating Tapas...


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> You clearly just wanted to show off the fact that you have been eating Tapas...


I live in Spain, tapas is the norm for me in the evening. At least I didn't drop it in my beer. And I'd eaten most of the goat.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 17, 2014)

dessiato said:


> I live in Spain, tapas is the norm for me in the evening. At least I didn't drop it in my beer. And I'd eaten most of the goat.



See!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2014)

dropping my phone in the tapas is one of them things that really gets my goat


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> Dropping my phone in the tapas is one of them those things that really gets my goat



Corrected for you.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 17, 2014)

dessiato said:


> No, I used a fork.


I was sure you were going to say you'd taken it out with your hand, and found that rather than goat fat it was actually napalm. And then the restaurant exploded.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 17, 2014)

droppin me fone in tapaz is 1 ov dem fings dat really get's me goat


----------



## kittyP (Feb 17, 2014)

You didn't burn your penis trying to retrieve the phone?

Or am confusing you with another urb?


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

kittyP said:


> You didn't burn your penis trying to retrieve the phone?
> 
> Or am confusing you with another urb?


Last time I burned my penis was with a cigarette, and the time before that was with the hairdryer. So it might have been me.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 17, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Last time I burned my penis was with a cigarette, and the time before that was with the hairdryer. So it might have been me.



Yes it was you I was thinking of then


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to thank Addy for the only useful answer on this thread.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2014)

"i'm just disappointed there aren't enough goat based puns that this thread deserves".. he said gruffly


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> Get a tin of Isopropyl alcohol.
> Take the battery out and squirt the alcohol into the phone and allow it to rinse the fat out.
> Leave for 12 hrs to allow for the alcohol to fully evaporate then reassemble the phone.


or if you're cheap pour vodka on it


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2014)

you have got to be some sort of jerk though


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 17, 2014)

How is it dessiato  - working ok? It's gonna fucking honk for a while though


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2014)

Was the value of your phone perceptible in the goat?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2014)

probably feeling a little sheepish about starting this thread now?


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> How is it dessiato  - working ok? It's gonna fucking honk for a while though


It seems to be working fine at the moment, and it doesn't smell too bad.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2014)

Mumbles274 said:


> probably feeling a little sheepish about starting this thread now?


Look, I'm not kidding around. (Sorry, even I couldn't resist that one.) I'm really interested in finding out if I'm going to need a new phone sooner, rather than later. I'll clean it with some alcohol, and, hopefully, this will remove any residual fat.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2014)

butt it's funnier to make puns?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 17, 2014)

dessiato said:


> It seems to be working fine at the moment, and it doesn't smell too bad.


Nice  Couple of days time though - cheesephone


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2014)

in a couple of days it will be feta-id


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 18, 2014)

You were a bit of a silly billy.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 18, 2014)

dessiato said:


> I live in Spain, tapas is the norm for me in the evening. At least I didn't drop it in my beer. And I'd eaten most of the goat.



you ate a whole goat?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 18, 2014)

dessiato said:


> I live in Spain, tapas is the norm for me in the evening. At least I didn't drop it in my beer. And I'd eaten most of the goat.



fwp Thread -------------->


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 18, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Last time I burned my penis was with a cigarette, and the time before that was with the hairdryer. So it might have been me.



Last time...



you make a habit of it?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 18, 2014)

have heard of goose fat, but_ goat_ fat, never! Hope you sort our your phone mate


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 18, 2014)

There's no point in bleating about these things, but I hope your phone is ok. If it was only in the hot fat for a few seconds it might be ok as the oil may not have had time to get into the innards of it. Was it deep fat or just shallow like in a frying pan? 

I'm also not sure whether the greater viscosity of oil, compared to water, might be to your advantage. Water will quickly enter voids but I wonder whether oil would take longer due to the higher viscosity. We need someone who is more knowledgeable about the behaviour of fluids at high temperatures to answer that. 

Hope your phone doesn't smell like a goat in heat though.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 18, 2014)

First world problems lol  Only on urban75


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2014)

could be worse, he could have left his phone unattended in the hotel room while he went for tapas. And we all know how that one plays out


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 18, 2014)

Dropping your phone in goat fat will render it useless.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> First world problems lol  Only on urban75


gentrification  sooner or later it will be 'I've dropped my monocle in my caviar' from someone. Or 'The doorway of my favourite pub is so low In have to remove my tophat before entering'


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Corrected for you.




I see 'them' things as a unified body of evil waiting to fuck me up, hence them is appropriate 

either that or I was talking like as what I speak. Guv.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 18, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> First world problems lol  Only on urban75


Nanny state problems, shurely.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 18, 2014)

maybe Dessiato should build a wee little pyre and offer it up as a burnt sacrifice to the gods of fortune, cos he's clearly got a balance sheet to clear with those capricious bastards


----------



## dessiato (Feb 18, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There's no point in bleating about these things, but I hope your phone is ok. If it was only in the hot fat for a few seconds it might be ok as the oil may not have had time to get into the innards of it. Was it deep fat or just shallow like in a frying pan?
> 
> I'm also not sure whether the greater viscosity of oil, compared to water, might be to your advantage. Water will quickly enter voids but I wonder whether oil would take longer due to the higher viscosity. We need someone who is more knowledgeable about the behaviour of fluids at high temperatures to answer that.
> 
> Hope your phone doesn't smell like a goat in heat though.


The goat fat was about 1,5cm deep. It is beginning to smell a bit this morning.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 18, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Last time... you make a habit of it?



Not a habit of it, I've only done it two or three times, and always by accident.



DotCommunist said:


> gentrification  sooner or later it will be 'I've dropped my monocle in my caviar' from someone. Or 'The doorway of my favourite pub is so low In have to remove my tophat before entering'


A gentleman would know to remove his topper before entering his watering hole.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 18, 2014)

dessiato said:


> The goat fat was about 1,5cm deep. It is beginning to smell a bit this morning.


Prepare to be bummed by a randy goat. Or possibly eaten by a predator of goats... like this chap -


----------



## 2hats (Feb 18, 2014)

Iron it between two sheets of newspaper.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 18, 2014)

Chupacabra is coming for you.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 18, 2014)

kittyP said:


> You didn't burn your penis trying to retrieve the phone?
> 
> Or am confusing you with another urb?



You are correct as dess has pointed out but you might also be thinking of Sas, who burnt himself with bombers from his spliff


----------



## emanymton (Feb 18, 2014)

2hats said:


> Iron it between two sheets of newspaper.


While in bed and using your leg as an ironing board.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 18, 2014)

I am eating anchovy and tomato tapa so as not to repeat last night's problem


----------



## dessiato (Apr 2, 2014)

I've just been having a look at my old threads and was reminded of this. My phone is working fine, although it has a distinctive odour.


----------

